# Anyone saw these



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Just wondering what model these are I thought I'd had about every wheel and tire combo out there but I've never seen these 14" ITP SS???


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Have no idea never seen those before.Maybe different rim with ss caps.


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

definitely different


----------



## rewired (Apr 28, 2009)

I didn't see those on itp's website. I like those, they would look good on my commander.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I have seen them wheels on golf carts at my local golf cart dealer

http://www.golfcarttirestore.com/205-phxch.htm


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

brutemike said:


> Have no idea never seen those before.Maybe different rim with ss caps.


 
I think you are right.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

They do look the same but these are 14x6 and 14x8 I didn't see the ones in the link offered in 14".


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Kind or weird how they offset the lug holes

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lug holes are not offset look again..... they are in the middle of the alm/black arms.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

I see now had to zoom in on them on my phone 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------

